# Making first King rig



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

I am making my first King rig and had a few questions. First, what size egg sinker is best used for pin rigging from a pier.

Second, for the wire used for the "pin", I know to use 131 or higher but is there a specific type of wire? Leader wire doesn't seem the right kind. Thanks.


----------



## whichway (Jun 6, 2007)

not to be a dirtbag, but did you see the post in the bible?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I make pins with lots of different weights, anywhere from 1/2 oz up to 3 or even 4 oz. The weight you use on any given day depends on the conditions, your gear and the exact position you want to fish. Heavier weights will keep the bait in the water in a stiff wind, but you can't get the pin to run as far out without going underwater. Light weights will travel way out there, but the wind will pull them all over the place. Generally I'll use 2oz.

For wire, I use 197# Toothproof leader wire. I've used 225# Malin as well.

Evan


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

Which, The post in the bible says to use 131 or higher wire. I know there are several types of wire you can use. Rig wire, leader wire etc... I wasn't clear on which is best. The sinker says 2/3/4 so I am assuming 2 oz 3 oz 4 oz but wanted to be sure. As I said, this is my first King rig and wanted to get some clarification based on the post http://pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54277


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

131 is a good choice for the release clip. and yes, it is regular leader wire. nothing special.

as far as the rig itself goes. here ya go.

<div style="width:480px; text-align: center;"><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://w281.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http://w281.photobucket.com/albums/kk237/JesseLockowitz/2a2fbcfd.pbw" height="360" width="480"><a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/slideshows/btn.gif" style="float:left;border-width: 0;" ></a><a href="http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk237/JesseLockowitz/?action=view&current=2a2fbcfd.pbw" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/slideshows/btn_viewallimages.gif" style="float:left;border-width: 0;" ></a></div>


----------

